

The Paradox in Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs - dpapathanasiou
http://www.steve-olson.com/the-paradox-in-maslow%e2%80%99s-hierarchy-of-needs/

======
dpapathanasiou
Summary quote:

 _"Most of us don't want wealth just to have wealth. We want the secure
feeling we think wealth will give us. Once we have that feeling we believe we
will spend our time doing things we love rather than worrying about money. But
you'll never get there unless you risk your economic security. You have to act
in spite of your fear."_

